# Safe to order if you're from US?



## Chronic420 (Jul 18, 2007)

Was interested in ordering some seeds..was wondering if its safe to order if I'm in the United States...

any good sites?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 18, 2007)

Tons order seeds. Two simple rules.
1. never ever post how they are shipped. 
2. always use a safe address never have them shipped to your grow location.

The banners at the top go to Nirvana Seeds. I would check there first if you are new at growing. The prices are more reasonable.

Others will chime in and let you know of other places. I have my own strain base that I'm happy with at the moment.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 18, 2007)

:yeahthat: 

I am in the US and my seeds came just fine.


----------



## imsoborednow (Jul 19, 2007)

Love that avatar...Smokinmum......


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 20, 2007)

ive ordered seeds twice and had no problems.  Both times I ordered from Dr cronic.com and got my seeds in four days.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 20, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> 2. always use a safe address never have them shipped to your grow location.



Why? Whats wrong with them being sent to your home? Where else would you have them sent that wouldnt still be able to fall on you?


----------



## dubtiger (Jul 20, 2007)

ordering from doc chronic, what does it show up as on the bank statement when bought with a credit card


----------



## Chronic420 (Jul 22, 2007)

dubtiger said:
			
		

> ordering from doc chronic, what does it show up as on the bank statement when bought with a credit card



read "about us" section on his site.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2007)

Rocker420 is absolutly correct, all you need to do is have it mailed to Mr. Ono Bill at your address, That way your name isn't on it and that takes care of that.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## dobbieman2259 (Sep 11, 2007)

Got mine from WeedWorld came in 2 weeks


----------



## Mutt (Sep 11, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Rocker420 is absolutly correct, all you need to do is have it mailed to Mr. Ono Bill at your address, That way your name isn't on it and that takes care of that.
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna



Just don't do something like Mr. Smokesalot or something like that...make it a "beleivable" name IMHO


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 11, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Just don't do something like Mr. Smokesalot or something like that...make it a "beleivable" name IMHO


 
LOL...:rofl: 

I hope every one is smart enough not to post mark with a name such as Mr. Smokesalot.

When I wil be doing it I will use the name Mike Shumaker or something like that....That sounds pretty average right?

Good info though Mutt


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 12, 2007)

i've ordered from growshopalien.com a few times and have gotten my beans every time within 2 weeks....


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 12, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Rocker420 is absolutly correct, all you need to do is have it mailed to Mr. Ono Bill at your address, That way your name isn't on it and that takes care of that.
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna



the only bad thing about a different name is your mailman might not leave it if they know the regular residents....a buddy of mine used a fake name and never got his seeds....when he contacted the seedbank they actually had gotten them back with a return to sender stamp on it....just a little food for thought....


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, 
  It's a bit of a dilemma for certain, but you cannot be held liable for something sent to you in the mail, unless it can be established that you requested or ordered it in the first place, otherwise people from all over could be locked away through no fault of their own. 
  I send you a hoober in the mail after rubbing resins all over the package. The dog(s) alert on it and they follow it to your place. Wham you get arrested and charged. I do this three times,( remember three strikes and your out ?) and bingo you are doing life. Yikes and gadzooks what's it all coming too ?
  Wild scenario, and kinda over the top don't ya think.??
Roll one in your own privacy and inhale deeply, then chill.
think your actions through, and just be smart about what you do, or don't do.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 13, 2007)

order how they told you above, but I wouldn't order from canada right now, they're cracking down on seeds shipped from canada to the u.s. I went with 420 seed co. from europe and received the shipment in 5 days from the purchase. very very discrete, don't have to worry if you order from your personal credit card, they take care of everything. plus I had a 11/12 germination rate. check em' out on my grow journal.
 I orderd skunk, shiva, and the mix. one of wich is bubblegum..mmmMmmMmm
 good luck with your grow, and your seeds.


----------

